# Lottery for Special Controlled Deer Hunts at Lake Katharine State Nature Preserve



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A random drawing will be held on August 16 to select participants for three special controlled deer gun hunts at Lake Katharine State Nature Preserve.More...

More...


----------

